# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > مال و أعمال و مشاريع >  مشروع الكشك في المول

## الشمعدانة

بنات فكرت اسوي مشروع الي هو تكون عربة او كشك الي في المولات والمراكز طلع الاجار غالي يوم حسبتها مالي ربح كثير اجار المكان بس من 80الي 100 الف مايسوى
الي تقدر ادلني على اساس يكون في العين

المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

شركة مسابح وحدائق 
Golden pools 
لدي سلسلة كارتير لوف 
ابحث عن شريكة لكافيه إنترناشيونال 
تأجير مساحة صغيرة في محل تجاري 
دعاية مخاوير 
دبي الورقاء 
البيوت المحمية والأنظمة الزراعية 
لكل تاجره مبتدئه في الانستغرام لبيع المخاوير 
مطلوب شريكة في كافيه ومطعم

----------


## نجمة الفجر 2000

السلام عليكم الغالية 

فديتج ليش ما تحاولين تشتركين ويا حد من البنات في مثل هالاكشاك اكيد حبيبتي سعرها غالي شوفي انتي المحلات اصلا بكم ؟؟!! فما ادري اشوف انج تتشاركين مع اي وحدة بس اهم شي انها ما تبيع نفس اللي تبيعينه انتي عسب ما تستوي ضرابة او شي لا سمح الله ,, 

والله يوفقج وييسر لج الخير ان شاء الله دنيا واخره 

@ اختكم في الله @

ام ناصر  :Smile:

----------


## *خيليه*

موفقه الغلا...

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

الغالية لو تاخذين لج كشك برع المراكز أحسن لج .. لأنه بالمراكز معروف انه غالي ..

و ربي ايسرلج مشروعج و نسمع عنج تاجرة معروفة  :Smile: 

بالتوفيق غناتي

----------


## أمــــيـــرهـ

حاولي تاخذينه بمكان سياحي يعني مقهى والأ حديقة يمكن يطلع أرخص من جذي لأنه بعد البضاعة تبي واللي يشتغل فيه يعني موبس الأجار بروحه

----------


## احتاجك..

للاسف ماعرف فديتج والله يوفقج حبوبة

----------


## كلاسيك

موفقة إن شاالله

و عقبال ما نشوف المول كله من انتاج محلي..

----------


## الشمعدانة

تسلمون

----------


## أم عــــلي

اذا الايجار 100 ألف عيل فايدتج كم بتطلع 10 درااهم ؟؟!!!

----------


## أم ناصـــر

ما ادري اذا في مهرجانات تستوي عندكم شرات اللي كان يستوي في نادي الشعب قبل 
اشتركي عندهم لان مب واااايد ياخذون بحدود 6 آلاف اعتقد ...

----------


## بهلولة

عيل المحلات كم يدفعون

----------


## عروس الليل

الله يوفقج وتحققين مشروعج
بس الشراكه احسن الغاليه

----------


## monamohd

*Good Luck*

----------


## *أم الميث والشيوخ*

انا في بوظبي وابي ضروووريه

----------


## أم مها11ري

_حبوبة حااول يتااخذين كشك في بنايات حكوومية او مشاريع تابعة للديوان_
_شرات مراكز اسواق في دبي تاابعة لمؤسسة الشيخ محمد للأسكان_
_وايجاارهم واايد رخيص_ 
_انا سرت بنفسي وراجعتهم عاساس قلت لريلي ابا كشك_ 
_ماافي شوااغر وبانتظارهم_
_ربي يوفقج ويوفق الجميع_

----------


## @ريم الفلا@

والله انا كنت افكر من زمااان في هل المووضوووع بس للاسف ما حصل حد يشجعني ما عرف الغاليه 
بس حبيت ارفع موضوووعج

----------


## أم ود!د

أنا سألت عن ايجار المحل في بوادي مول قالوا لي 40 الف
والصراحه السعر حلو فاتوقع الكشك ارخص

شوفي بوادي مول

او الفوعه مول

أكيد انتي تطرين العين مول هذا اكيد غالي لأنه في نص المدينة

----------


## اناستازيا

اوووف وواييد غاااااااااااااااااالي

----------


## Janat_el3shaq

بالتوفيق

----------


## احلى الاسامي

بالتوفيق؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## math

بالتوفيييييييييق أختي ^_^

----------


## لمياء2007

ليش ماتفتحين في مركز العبي ، 24 ساعه البنات والحريم عند الخياييط يفصلن عبي

----------


## الشمعدانة

اي مركز عبي وين مكانة

----------


## أحلام علي

اوف

كنت ابي اسوي مشروع واخذلي كشك

ماتوقعت جي سعره نار

><

----------


## النظرة الخجولة

تقدرين تقتحين كشك بس تشتركين فيه مع حدثاني 

جي بيكون السعر ارخص عليج ^_^ النص تقريبا

----------


## جسد بلا روح

uppppppppppppppp

----------


## زهور البساتين

لو أجرتي لازمك بضاعة رخيصة علشان دخلين ربح والله يوفقك

----------

